# negligence of the releases



## Copiona_Caprichosa

Всем привет!

Помгоите, пожалуйста, с переводом словосочетания в такой фразе (Это пункт в контракте, который должны подписать родители, отдавая ребёнка в футбольную школу):
As such, in consideration of my child’s participation in the selected XXX's Program
"I waive...not to sue the employees from liability & action related to any loss or damage caused by the *negligence of the releases*..."
or otherwise while participating in such activity, or while in, or upon the premises where the program activity is being conducted.

я перевела эго как "ущерб, нанесённый вследствие несоблюдения пунктов расписки", но звучит как-то тяжеловато, да и, похоже, не очень правдоподобно...

спасибо заранее!


----------



## rusita preciosa

More context needed. A sentence before + full sentence in question + a sentence after would be useful.


----------



## morzh

Copiona_Caprichosa said:


> Всем привет!
> 
> Помгоите, пожалуйста, с переводом словосочетания в такой фразе:
> 
> "I waive...not to sue the employees from liability & action related to any loss or damage caused by the *negligence of the releases*..."
> 
> я перевела эго как "ущерб, нанесённый вследствие несоблюдения пунктов расписки", но звучит как-то тяжеловато, да и, похоже, не очень правдоподобно...
> 
> спасибо заранее!



A fuller sentence may help.

I assume "I waive..." means "I waive my rights". Although then it would be "To sue", not "Not to sue". Then there is a missing piece.

If the "releases" means "releases of product" and negligence is related to the employees being negligent and the releases of teh product having problems because of this, then it may be "*халатность, приведшая к дефектам в выпусках продукции*".
Однако это - очень общая фраза, и она может быть уточнена.


----------



## Copiona_Caprichosa

rusita preciosa said:


> More context needed. A sentence before + full sentence in question + a sentence after would be useful.



Спасибо за подсказку! 

to Morzh,

I've just added the context, sorry for confusing you...


----------



## estreets

Все равно малопонятно. Там вообще по тексту договора есть описания этих самых releases?


----------



## Copiona_Caprichosa

В том-то вся и проблема, что нет 

Вообще, в этом пункте договора речь идёт о принятии и признании заказчиком риска, связанного с участием его ребёнка в футбольных тренировках и матчах (травмы, ушибы и т.д.), но никакие releases в тексе не указаны...


----------



## Maroseika

Может быть, releases - те, кто освобождается от ответственности? Вот подобный текст, где это понятие вводится:

WE HEREBY RELEASE. WAIVE, DISCHARGE AND COVENANT NOT TO SUE the promoter, participants, racing association, sanctioning organization or any subdivision thereof, track/hill operator, track/hill owner, officials, car owners, motorcycle owners, drivers, racers, pit crews, any persons in any restricted area, promoters, sponsors, advertisers, owners, lessees of premises used to conduct the event and each of them, their officer’s agents, family and employees, *all for the purpose herein referred to as "Releases"...*

Таким образом, negligence of the releases - пренебрежение командами персонала или что-то в этом роде.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Обычно *release *(ед.ч.!)- документ об освобождении от ответственности...
Может, на Еnglish Only спросить?


----------



## rusita preciosa

О! Нашла! Это просто *пасс мячом / удар по мячу*.
Вот что Merriam Webster по этому поводу говорит:

*Definition of RELEASE*

1*:* relief or deliverance from sorrow, suffering, or trouble 
2_a_ *:* discharge from obligation or responsibility _b __(1)_ *:* relinquishment of a right or claim _(2)_ *:* an act by which a legal right is discharged; _specifically_ *:* a conveyance of a right in lands or tenements to another having an estate in possession 

3_a_ *:* the act or an instance of liberating or freeing (as from restraint) _b_ *:* the act or manner of concluding a musical tone or phrase _c_ *:* the act or manner of ending a sound *:* the movement of one or more vocal organs in quitting the position for a speech sound *d : the action or manner of throwing a ball <has a quick release> *

4*:* an instrument effecting a legal release 

5*:* the state of being freed 

6*:* a device adapted to hold or release a mechanism as required 

7_a_ *:* the act of permitting performance or publication; _also_ *:* performance, publication <became a best seller on its _release_> _b_ *:* the matter released; _especially_ *:* a statement prepared for the press


----------



## morzh

OK. You know what? It's no longer amusing.

Why do we have to guess? Why do I need to try to interpret broken pieces of some paragraph, and then get WHOLE LOT more context such as "it relates to contract with soccer school".

Why the heck can't I have the whole dang agreement pasted here, or a significant part of it?

What is it, the game of charades?

We are honestly trying to help here, but a piecemeal information feeding style is really frustrating.


----------



## estreets

Думаю, что:
а) необходимо, действительно, предоставить полный текст (по крайней мере, всего абзаца)
б) в тексте есть упоминание такого release, которое все объясняет (и которое не имеет никакого отношения ни к расписке, ни к ударам по мячу).
как говорится, help us help you.


----------



## Maroseika

Вопрос интересен и сам по себе, потмоу что этот оборот распространен в подобных "спортивных" расписках:

http://brownstonepark.com/wp-content/uploads/docs/brownstone_waiver.pdf

http://www.ladatco.com/QNDiveWaiver.htm

http://www.realitymartialarts.com/images/rma-childrens-reg-form.pdf

И вот типичное определение понятия: 
...its respective administrators, directors, agents, shareholders, instructors, and/or other employees of the organization, other participants, sponsoring agencies, sponsors, advertisers, and/or owners and lessors of premises used to conduct the martial arts, sports or athletic training and/or instruction offered and/or sponsored by Reality Martial Arts, Inc., *all of whom are hereinafter referred to as “releases”.*

Т.е. это странное существительное включает в себя и людей, и оборудование, и организации.


----------



## estreets

Maroseika said:


> Вопрос интересен и сам по себе, потмоу что этот оборот распространен в подобных "спортивных" расписках:
> 
> http://brownstonepark.com/wp-content/uploads/docs/brownstone_waiver.pdf
> 
> http://www.ladatco.com/QNDiveWaiver.htm
> 
> http://www.realitymartialarts.com/images/rma-childrens-reg-form.pdf
> 
> И вот типичное определение понятия:
> ...its respective administrators, directors, agents, shareholders, instructors, and/or other employees of the organization, other participants, sponsoring agencies, sponsors, advertisers, and/or owners and lessors of premises used to conduct the martial arts, sports or athletic training and/or instruction offered and/or sponsored by Reality Martial Arts, Inc., *all of whom are hereinafter referred to as “releases”.*
> 
> Т.е. это странное существительное включает в себя и людей, и оборудование, и организации.


Но не в этом случае.


----------



## Maroseika

estreets said:


> Но не в этом случае.


Отчего же? Там везде использован этот оборот negligence of the releases.


----------



## cyanista

Maroseika said:


> Может быть, releases - те, кто освобождается от ответственности?


Очень похоже на правду!



> Таким образом, negligence of the releases - пренебрежение командами персонала или что-то в этом роде.


 Думаю, здесь negligence не пренебрежение кем-то, а халатность кого-то, т.е. всех нижеперечисленных.



Maroseika said:


> И вот типичное определение понятия:
> ...its respective *administrators, directors, agents, shareholders, instructors, and/or other employees of the organization, other participants, sponsoring agencies, sponsors, advertisers, and/or owners and lessors* of premises used to conduct the martial arts, sports or athletic training and/or instruction offered and/or sponsored by Reality Martial Arts, Inc., *all of whom are hereinafter referred to as “releases”.*
> 
> Т.е. это странное существительное включает в себя и людей, и оборудование, и организации.


 Нет, только людей и организации, т.е. физ- и юрлиц.


----------



## Copiona_Caprichosa

Всем огромнейшее спасибо за помощь!!!

Думаю, речь действительно идёт о тех, кто освобождается от ответственности, а именно, о тренерах и обслуживающем персонале школы.

Ещё раз спасибо!!!


----------



## galaxy man

I am not a native English speaker, but I suspect that we are struggling with a spelling error: _damage caused by the negligence of the *releasee* _

The subject of the document might be the release (with only one _*e*_) of the parent's rights to sue the school (who would be the _*releasee*_, with two _*e*_'s) in connection with the possible damages caused by the releasee's (the school's) negligence.

The _*releasee*_, is _the party *to* whom the release is given_. (See similar formats in licensor-licensee,  grantor-grantee, etc.)


----------



## Maroseika

galaxy man said:


> I am not a native English speaker, but I suspect that we are struggling with a spelling error: _damage caused by the negligence of the *releasee* _


I think you are right, this varinat with 'releasee' is even 3 times more often than with 'release'.


----------



## Maroseika

cyanista said:


> Нет, только людей и организации, т.е. физ- и юрлиц.


В каком-то соглашении я встречал premises отдельно, но теперь уже не могу отыскать. Наверное, там была ошибка.
Странно, однако, что носители языка не чувствуют разницу между release и releasee. Не исключено, впрочем, что такие тексты бездумно копируются малограмотными секретаршами и никем никогда больше не читаются. Кроме переводчиков.


----------



## Copiona_Caprichosa

maroseika said:


> Странно, однако, что носители языка не чувствуют разницу между release и releasee. Не исключено, впрочем, что такие тексты бездумно копируются малограмотными секретаршами и никем никогда больше не читаются. Кроме переводчиков.


На самом деле, документ, который мне отдали на перевод, составлен испанцами и на испанском, со вставками юридических разделов (вроде данного, об освобождении от остветственности) по-английски...так что не исключено, что эти части были тоже написаны испанцами.
У меня появлялась мысль, что там допущена "очепятка", но поскольку документ довольно серьезный (речь идёт о здоровье ребёнка!), то этот вариант сразу же отмела...возможно, зря...


----------

